# beeswax candles in containers..



## cdanderson (May 26, 2007)

I read on some candlemaking site that " pure beeswax is not for container candles". Can anyone comment on that ?

I was thinking of pouring some candles into small glass containers with pre-tabbed votive wicks. Is this a no no ?

charlotte


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

I've done metal containers but not glass. With the metal i know you have to decrease the wick size.
With glass, you have to be careful that the glass can handle the heat. Beeswax burns so much hotter than parrafin or soy. Someone with more experience will probably answer about the glass better than i.


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

Beeswax is a harder wax and burns hotter too, therefore it should not be used in a container. I also recommend to my customers NOT to use my pillar beeswax candles in hurricane glass containers. They either will poop out (drown the wick) half way down, which totally wastes good wax, or they will break the glass. The only luck I've had with beeswax in containers is for votives. You have to use a container for votives. HOWEVER, good luck trying to find a votive that the glass is strong enough not to crack. I usually break most glass votive holders after burning only a couple of votives. Lately, I've been using the votive holders from Pier 1 that seem to be okay for beeswax. Also, Anchor Hocking (sp?) the glass people right here in the USA makes strong glass for votives.

If you really want to use beeswax in containers, mix it with a container soy wax. Then it wouldn't be a pure beeswax candle. Sorry I don't have a recipe, you'd have to experiment with it. I have added 2 oz. of beeswax to 1lb of soy pillar wax...it makes a nice pillar candle...smooth and shiny.


----------



## cdanderson (May 26, 2007)

thank you,,

That is some good advice. I'll save the container projects for later


----------

